# can a brit apply for work permit within canada?



## Traceyreid229 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello all! I need advice on the temporary work permit situation if possible. I live in Scotland and im trying to get a job online and get sponsorship. If im not successful can i go to Vancouver as a visitor and apply for work visa within the country. I know you can stay up to 6 months as a visitor but wasnt sure if you can apply for work whilst their. Dont they send application to London? Any information would be greatly appreciated as im a bit confused. Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Traceyreid229 said:


> Hello all! I need advice on the temporary work permit situation if possible. I live in Scotland and im trying to get a job online and get sponsorship. If im not successful can i go to Vancouver as a visitor and apply for work visa within the country. I know you can stay up to 6 months as a visitor but wasnt sure if you can apply for work whilst their. Dont they send application to London? Any information would be greatly appreciated as im a bit confused. Thank you


You can go/come as a visitor for six months and, provided you can find an employer willing to apply for a LMO, you can apply for a TWP while in the country, but the problem is one of timing. To find a willing employer and get all the paperwork processed within the six months would be, logistically, quite difficult if not impossible.
I'm assuming you do not qualify as being in an employment category that is on *THE LIST*


----------



## Traceyreid229 (Feb 9, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> You can go/come as a visitor for six months and, provided you can find an employer willing to apply for a LMO, you can apply for a TWP while in the country, but the problem is one of timing. To find a willing employer and get all the paperwork processed within the six months would be, logistically, quite difficult if not impossible.
> I'm assuming you do not qualify as being in an employment category that is on *THE LIST*


Hi, thank you for your reply. Im going to sound like an idiot but what is THE LIST?? At the moment i work for the Loreal brand as a beauty advisor and im also a massage therapist.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Traceyreid229 said:


> Hi, thank you for your reply. Im going to sound like an idiot but what is THE LIST?? At the moment i work for the Loreal brand as a beauty advisor and im also a massage therapist.


No you don't sound idiotic. It's a valid question and I should have explained better. If you go to:- 

Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing

You will see THE LIST of 38 occupations Canada considers of vital importance to industry and business. If your occupation is on the list then you can apply for PR status and, provided you score well and pass medical/criminal checks, you could gain access to Canada without having pre-arranged employment.


----------



## Traceyreid229 (Feb 9, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> No you don't sound idiotic. It's a valid question and I should have explained better. If you go to:-
> 
> Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing
> 
> You will see THE LIST of 38 occupations Canada considers of vital importance to industry and business. If your occupation is on the list then you can apply for PR status and, provided you score well and pass medical/criminal checks, you could gain access to Canada without having pre-arranged employment.


Yeah thanks for that i checked it out and unfortunately we're not on the list. Hopefully we will be lucky but its hard when you are not meeting someone face to face to apply for a job. One more question if i get a job offer and my partner doesnt can he come with me as a common law partner and then job hunt and apply for permit whilst in Canada?? Thank you so much for your help. Where in Scotland where you from? Im from Aberdeen but now in Edinburgh. Thanks again:wave:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Traceyreid229 said:


> Yeah thanks for that i checked it out and unfortunately we're not on the list. Hopefully we will be lucky but its hard when you are not meeting someone face to face to apply for a job. One more question if i get a job offer and my partner doesnt can he come with me as a common law partner and then job hunt and apply for permit whilst in Canada?? Thank you so much for your help. Where in Scotland where you from? Im from Aberdeen but now in Edinburgh. Thanks again:wave:



Hello again Tracie,

I'm from Glasgow, probably before you were even born. I wish I was from Edinburgh as I think it's a spectacular city, but one has no control over place of birth, so c'est la vie.

It is very difficult, if not impossible, to get a job in Canada without presenting yourself in person. It's a big thing with Canadian employers. Have you thought about doing a 2-3 week reccie of the Vancouver area? Your post doesn't suggest that's in your plans.

If your job search was successful, your partner (minimum living time together 12 months) can be sponsored as a spouse and also job search from within.

Much good luck. If I can help you further I'm happy to do so.


----------



## Traceyreid229 (Feb 9, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> Hello again Tracie,
> 
> I'm from Glasgow, probably before you were even born. I wish I was from Edinburgh as I think it's a spectacular city, but one has no control over place of birth, so c'est la vie.
> 
> ...


Hello. Again thank you so much for your help. Ive only just started looking for work but do worry about not being face to face. The plan is we have a good amount of money saved for flights,short term accommodation,rent on apartment with deposit,and a bit to keep us going until our wages come in. As we have money saved we feel comfortable applying for jobs.We hope to get sponsorship for TWP and if we enjoy Vancouver would look into saying permenant. Im starting to think it may not be that easy but its only the beginning. If we hear nothing back thats a great idea to go for a few weeks but then we'll have eaten into our savings. Anyway hopefully i will be lucky. 
You are right Edinburgh is an amazing city but what we dislike about Scotland is we get rubbish summers!! This country at the moment is run by idiot politicians. Thanks again for your help!!


----------

